# Coding resolved conditions from a discharge summary



## LFeyer (Jun 2, 2010)

We are getting some mixed information when coding rounds. Should we be coding resolved conditions from a hospital discharge summary.  These are considered outpatient visits.


----------



## mkm1517 (Jun 2, 2010)

Resolved conditions are not coded in the outpatient setting, unless the patient is on a medication for said resolved condition (ie: finishing up rest of antibiotics but ear infection is resolved).  We use a follow-up code on resolved conditions that are no longer being treated or worked up.


----------



## Love Coding! (Jun 3, 2010)

mkm1517 said:


> Resolved conditions are not coded in the outpatient setting, unless the patient is on a medication for said resolved condition (ie: finishing up rest of antibiotics but ear infection is resolved).  We use a follow-up code on resolved conditions that are no longer being treated or worked up.



Hello,

What follow up codes do you use?  

Thanks,

GeminiCoder74


----------

